# Motorola XOOM fails to impress, barely 300k sold in a quarter



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh dear, this doesn't look good. Given that some are touting this tablet as the iPad killer given it's specs and OS things in the Android tablet garden are looking less than rosy...



> In a note to investors on Friday morning, an analyst from investment firm Morgan Keegan & Company claimed in-store sales of Motorola’s XOOM tablet are crawling. Morgan Keegan analysts reportedly spoke with roughly 80 Verizon Wireless retail locations, and the tablet is selling at a rate of two units per day on average in each location. While this purported sell-through rate is less than impressive, the firm notes that at its current pace, the XOOM would reach sales estimates of 300,000 units in the quarter. We reviewed the Motorola XOOM tablet last month and said it packed a serious punch. We also said there is plenty of room for improvement with Google’s Honeycomb operating system, however, and that it lacks innovation in its current stat



2 units a day? Take THAT Apple! 

Not much of a surprise really given the following:







Looks like Steven Jobs could be right about 2011 being the year of the iPad 2.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2011)

In two years time - or maybe less - the iPad will absolutely be playing second fiddle to Android tablets, just like the iPhone is already doing with Android smartphones, which have completely eclipsed the iPhone's market share. And you can quote me on that.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 12, 2011)

editor said:


> In two years time - or maybe less - the iPad will absolutely be playing second fiddle to Android tablets, just like the iPhone is already doing with Android smartphones, which have completely eclipsed the iPhone's market share. And you can quote me on that.



I will dig this out every 6 months.

Unless they make it much much cheaper this just isn't going to happen.

The iPad has loads of programs to run on it.  Android 3 has none and they are as or more expensive than the iPad 2?  There is no reason at all to buy one over the iPad. None. So why would anyone write applications for Android 3 tablets?


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Why is this going to happen?


For the same reason that Android has crushed the iPhone globally: far more choice, far more options, far more form factors and, of course, far cheaper options.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 12, 2011)

Year of the iPad 2? Is he wilfully taking the piss?

It's way too early to call whether Android on tablets will be a success, but even this misses what the most cursory glance will tell you: if it's the year of anything, it's the year of the complete fucking irrelevance.

In exactly the same way that this is the year of my 12,495th post, noone gives a fuck. Not even a miniscule smidgem of a little baby dwarf fuck. If fucks were Russian dolls, you'd keep opening them up to discover a series of increasingly well crafted but nonetheless tiny fucks within, and yet right at the very core there would be absolutely no fuck to give about your tablet release that's not even a piss break on the road to nowhere.

In short: aaaaaarggghhhh.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 12, 2011)

2011 will belong to the iPad, possibly most of 2012 too but I tend toward the Ed's view that in the longer term Android will catch up...


----------



## Gromit (Mar 12, 2011)

Its very early days for the Xoom. Some (wise) people won't bother buying it until the Android release activates the SD card access. Google aren't the speediest at such updates. If the HTC Desire Apps storage on SD Card update is an example.

Plus it doesn't help that its exclusive to PCworld. Whereas the iPad is being plugged all over the place through multiple retailers.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2011)

The Xoom won't be the thing that explodes Android tablets into the mainstream, but I'm sure it'll play a (small) part.


----------



## Callum91 (Mar 13, 2011)

They priced the Xoom out of the market. Far too expensive.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks like consumers agree, it's a flop by all accounts but then foolish fanbois did a great job of hyping it to idiotic levels. Given Apples sheer dominance of the tablet market it had no chance of being a real success...role on the next iPad 'killer'.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Looks like consumers agree, it's a flop by all accounts but then foolish fanbois did a great job of hyping it to idiotic levels. Given Apples sheer dominance of the tablet market it had no chance of being a real success...role on the next iPad 'killer'.


Er, it's _anything but _a flop:


> *The Motorola XOOM is most certainly not a flop*
> 
> The Motorola XOOM is a flop, several blogs proclaimed today on news that Deutsche Bank analysts estimate that Motorola Mobility has only sold 100,000 XOOM tablets so far. Only? In an unproven market that is barely a year old, we’re looking at a brand new device that is selling at a rate of 75,000 units per month.
> 
> ...


----------



## sim667 (Apr 7, 2011)

editor said:


> In two years time - or maybe less - the iPad will absolutely be playing second fiddle to Android tablets, just like the iPhone is already doing with Android smartphones, which have completely eclipsed the iPhone's market share. And you can quote me on that.



You cant really compare the 2, because android is an OS designed for multiple hardware where as iphone is one type of hardware and one OS.

Of course motorola, samsung, HTC (and whoever else makes the hardware) combined will sell more than apple on its own, thats logical.......


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2011)

Amusingly pointless UK promo video: http://www.wirefresh.com/motorola-xoom-3g-goes-off-road-and-on-a-horse-in-daft-promo-video/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 28, 2011)

Apparently sales have been worse than expected...


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2011)

I wouldn't buy it, although it looks to be rather a nice tablet.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 16, 2011)

Am using this at work now.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2011)

toblerone3 said:


> Am using this at work now.


What do you reckon to it?


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well I really have nothing to compare it against either android phones, iPads or iPads, so I'm really not able to comment usefully, but it seems easy to use. Have been using it as a handheld for handheld door to door surveys. Its certainly not something that I would consider buying for myself at the moment. When I'm out and about i tend to be pretty offline. I don't even have a smartphone. I still read paper books on trains.


----------



## lobster (Jun 19, 2011)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-20072258-64/the-ipad-is-the-tablet-market-for-now/



> The iPad is the tablet market, for now
> 
> People buy tablets "on impulse," the clerk said. They take the newfangled device home and then realize that they can't do all the things on a tablet that they can do with a laptop. In an unusually high number of cases, the tablet is returned, he said, adding that the store had a growing collection of open boxes in the back. "There's nothing wrong with them. It's not that they're broken," he said. It's that some people don't understand what a tablet is before they buy, and they end up returning it.
> 
> ...



I would think if the android tablets were cheaper , offered a substantial amount of applications that were not just phone apps, they would have more of a chance to sell them.


----------

